# Outlook Shared Calendars in Android



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

At my job, we are using Outlook/Exchange for our email and calendars. We have people who need to see other people's calendars through the share function in Outlook. I have been looking everywhere for an app that would allow users to see shared calendars from other users. The one app that I found that claimed to do the job wouldn't even log me into my account.

I obviously tried to do this in the built-in calendar in Android. I can connect to my own calendar, but cannot see or edit shared calendars from other Outlook users. Any ides??


----------

